# Venison Bratwurst



## dlfl (Feb 22, 2012)

We really like bratwurst so decided to use venison along with the pork butt to reduce the fat. The test patty got the wife's approval so guess I am on the right track. 







	

		
			
		

		
	
Venison Brat 

3 lb pork butt 
2 lb venison 
2/3 cup water 

2 Tbs sea salt 
3 tsp white pepper 
2 tsp marjoram, dry 
1 tsp caraway seed 
2 tsp thyme 
1 tsp coriander seed 
1 tsp dry mustard 
1 tsp turmeric 

Grind all dry ingredients 

Grind meat with 3/16 plate (5mm) 
Add water and dry ingredients to ground meat 
Mix all ingredients thoroughly 
Stuff into 32mm – 36mm casings, 4 inches long 
Refrigerate or freeze for latter use.


----------



## wicked1 (Feb 22, 2012)

They look good.  I make tons of venison brats.  I also put mace in mine.


----------



## dlfl (Feb 22, 2012)

I like mace or nutmeg in sausage but decided to try this with out either of them. We had some with peppers and onions and they were very good.

Dick


----------



## sprky (Feb 22, 2012)

Ya can't beat a good brat, especially if it has loads of onion and kraut on it.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 23, 2012)

looks great DLFL especially if it has the wifes approval............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks very good and thanks for the recipe. I killed a huge cow elk in Oct and will give this a try.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 23, 2012)

The brats look excellent & your recipe sounds real good.


----------



## uncle_lar (Feb 23, 2012)

good looking brats!

I  make allot of brats! and may have to give that recipe a try , it is quite different form  the one I use


----------



## sam3 (Feb 23, 2012)

They look great and thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------

